# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi > سوال: راهنمایی برای برنامه نویسی نرم افزار حسابداری

## farshadbarnamenevis

با سلام
ببخشید که این بحث رو در این تاپیک مطرح می کنم چون مبتدی هستم

من یک حسابدار هستم

من میخواستم برنامه نویسی یاد بگیرم تا یک نرم افزار حسابداری طراحی کنم

باید به ترتیب چه زبانهایی را یاد بگیرم و با کدام زبان برنامه حسابداری را بنویسیم بهتر است

من میخوام یک نرم افزار کاملا حرفه ای طراحی کنم

ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید که باید چه زبانهایی رو به ترتیب یاد بگیرم

با تشکر

----------


## DelphiProgrammer

سلام علیکم.
چون من خودم طراحی نرم افزار حسابداری کردم فکر میکنم شما به یک زبان شیء گرا نیاز دارید مثل دلفی یا C#‎‎ یا جاوا.
و بعد هم باید در مورد مفاهیم پایگاه داده بدونید و زبان SQL یاد بگیرید که برای کار با این دیتابیس ها (پایگاه داده ها) هست و هر کدوم از این پایگاه داده ها هم یک زبونی دارن برای خودشون. که البته زبان هاشون بسیار به هم شبیه هستند در کل. TSQL و PL/SQL و ...
به نظر من برای یاد گرفتن یک زبان برنامه نویسی چندتا چیز رو مد نظر قرار بدید. میخواهید تا چه حدی کار کنید؟ پروژه های در آینده شما چقدر میخواد بزرگ بشه؟ این مورد هم برای انتخاب زبان برنامه نویسی مهم هست و هم برای انتخاب دیتابیسی که میخواهید استفاده کنید. براتون مهم هست برنامه شما کجاها کار کنه؟ روی همه سیستم عاملی کار کنه یا ویندوز کفایت هست. مثلا خواستید روی فلان سیستم عامل لینوکس هم کار کنه بهتره جاوا کار کنید و لی در عوض کسی که میخواد جاوا کار کنه به نظر من باید یک عزم راسخ داشته باشه. یک کمی سخت تر از اون دو تای دیگه هست. گرچه ممکن هست یک عده با من مخالف باشن. 
یک مساله مهم هم اینه که منابع اطراف شما چطور هست. مثلا الان توی ایران یک جوی شده و سی شارپ باب شده. برای همین کلاس سی شارپ بیشتر از کلاس دلفی پیدا میکنید. دلفی کار کمتر گیرتون میاد ازش سوال بپرسید تا سی شارپ کار. کتاب هم همینطور. بیشتر کتاب ها برای سی شارپ داره میاد بیرون. (بنده دلفی کار میکنم و دارم سوئیچ میکنم روی جاوا البته که دلایل خاص خودم رو دارم)
من فکر میکنم شما سی شارپ کار کنید با SQL Server مایکروسافت. هم بیرون کلاس بیشتری هست براشون و هم کتاب فارسی بیشتری گیرتون میاد. اگر مشکل زبان هم ندارید که همه چی توی این سایت ها پیدا میشه و البته کتاب توی ایران فقط بر اساس صرفه اینکه چقدر مشتری داره ترجمه و چاپ میشه.
موفق باشید

----------


## delphiprog3000

با سلام.
توضیحات دوستمون کامل بود

اما حالا که وی بخش دلفی/پایگاه داده مطرح کردید. بد نیست با زبان دلفی که همان پاسکل ویژوال است اشنا بشید.

نظر بنده این کار با این زبان و ابزارهای ان را یاد بیگیرید. و یک پایگاه داده مثلا اکسس یا اسکیو ال رو شروع کنید.

برای نرم افزار حسابداری باید بتونید به صورت کامل تحلیل پایگاه داده و جداول اطلاعاتی و روابط بین این جداول رو بدونید. و از طریق زبان برنامه نویسی روی انها اعمال منطقی انجام بدید.یعنی تماما کار با جداول ذخیره/ویرایش/حذف/جستجو(واکشی) اطلاعات رو دارید.

در این سایت مرجع کاملی برای سوالات و سرفصل های مورد نیاز شما وجود داره کمی جستجوی دقیق انجام بدید.
اما باید شروع کنید. چون مباحث در این باره زیاده و این مراحل برای تولید نرم افزار حسابداری هیچ جا به صور منسجم نیست و پراکندست شما باید به طبع بر اساس اون مواردی که توش گیر کردی و نیاز داری پرس و جو کنی.

و این قولم بهت میدم اگه اصول حسابداری رو وارد باشی تنها سختی کار یادگیری منطق برنامه نویسی شی گرا و کار با پایگاه داده هست که به مرور زمان قادر به یادگیری انها میشوید.

با تشکر .. موفق باشید......

----------


## farshadbarnamenevis

سلام به دوستای عزیزم

مرسی از اینکه پاسخ دادید

کنکور داشتم واسه همین دیر جواب میدم

من لیسانس حسابداری دارم و کاملا حسابداری را بلد هستم

من یا کاری را انجام نمیدم یا اگه انجام بدم به بهترین نحو ممکن انجام میدم

علاقه زیادی به برنامه نویسی و طراحی وب دارم به خاطر همین میخوام وارد این عرصه بشم و اگر هم وارد بشم شبانه روزی پاش کار می کنم

پس من اول میرم سراغ سی شارپ بعد میرم سراغ mysql

میخوام نرم افزاری که طراحی می کنم فوق حرفه ای باشه و سرعت زیادی داشته باشه پس به نظر شما عزیزان برم سراغ سی شارپ
---------------------------
یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم در رابطه با طراحی وب

برای اینکه بشه یک پرتال مثل سایت ایستگاه طراحی کرد باید چه زبانهایی را یاد بگیرم؟
---------------------------
به نظرتون برم یاد بگیرم یا چند میلیون هزینه کنم تا کسی برام طراحی کنه؟

ممنون از همگی

----------


## me.enik

سلام.
دوستان, نظرشون رو گفتن, من هم میخوام نظرم رو بگم.

اگر شما میخواید که از صفر صفر برنامه بنویسی رو شروع کنید, بهتره برید سراغ دلفی.
چون زبان راحتی هستش و با قابلیت های فوق العاده.

اگر واقعا اون طور که شما گفتید, تا آخرش وای می ایستید, بازم بهتره دلفی رو یاد بگیرید.
گرچه همان طور که دوستمون گفت, منابع آموزشی کمی وجود داره و همین مشکلاتی رو ایجاد میکنه, ولی اونقدری هستش که بتونید برنامه های خیلی بهتر از برنامه حسابداری بنویسید.

الآن جو سی شارپ توی کشور هستش, ولی به نظر من, خیلی زود این جو میخوابه و جو یه زبان دیگه میاد روی کار.
اگر میخواهید واقعا برنامه نویسی یاد بگیرید, برید سراغ دلفی.
هم زبان بهتر و قابل فهم تری هستش, هم منابع آموزشی کافی داره, هم به سرعت در حال پیشرفت هستش.

.......................

خیلی ممکن هستش که حرف من رو قبول نداشته باشند, ولی به هر حال, بازم میگم, این فقط نظر من هستش.
نظر اساتید رو هم جویا بشید و فقط به نظر یه نفر مثل من, زیاد اتکا نکنید.

----------


## me.enik

> به نظرتون برم یاد بگیرم یا چند میلیون هزینه کنم تا کسی برام طراحی کنه؟


اگر وقتش رو داری و فکر میکنی که میتونی یاد بگیری, خودت یاد بگیر.
فقط این رو بگم که اگر از صفر صفر داری شروع میکنی, احتمالا حداقل یک سالی رو درگیرش باید باشی.
برای طراحی هم, اصولا افراد زیادی هستند برای همین کارها.
اگر سرمایه اش رو داری و فکر میکنی اگر برنامه نویسی یاد بگیری, وقتت به هدر رفته, بده یه نفر برات طراحی کنه.

بازم به خودت برمیگرده که چی کار کنی.
سرمایه داری :: بده یه نفر برات طراحی کنه.
علاقه به برنامه نویسی :: خودت شروع کن به نوشتن برنامه ات.
کمبود وقت :: بده یه نفر برات طراحی کنه.

----------


## farshadbarnamenevis

سلام
ممنون از راهنمایی شما دوست گرامی

 برای وب سایت میخوام هزینه بالایی بپردازم هم واسه طراحی و هم برای تبلیغات اینترنتی

میخوام یک سرمایه گذاری اصولی انجام بدم که توش تقریبا شکست نباشه

ولی مشکل اینجاست که به طور مثال من پول میدم به یک شرکت و سایت برام طراحی می کنه

2فردای دیگه سایت بسیار پولساز شد

چه تضمینی هست که شرکتی که سایتم رو طراحی کرده اذیتم نکنه منظورم از نظر امنیت هستش

ممنون میشم اگه اسم یک وب سایت رو که واقعا کار درست و معتبر باشه رو بهم معرفی کنید

با تشکر

----------


## me.enik

> سلام
> ممنون از راهنمایی شما دوست گرامی
> 
>  برای وب سایت میخوام هزینه بالایی بپردازم هم واسه طراحی و هم برای تبلیغات اینترنتی
> 
> میخوام یک سرمایه گذاری اصولی انجام بدم که توش تقریبا شکست نباشه
> 
> ولی مشکل اینجاست که به طور مثال من پول میدم به یک شرکت و سایت برام طراحی می کنه
> 
> ...


درباره مسائل امنیتی که تقریبا هیچ تضمینی وجود نداره و سایت های بزرگ دنیا هم امنیتشون صد در صد نیستش.
همین سایت هایی مثل گوگل و یاهو که همه روزه از هک شدن حراص دارند و هر چند وقت یک بار هم هک میشوند!!

برای افزایش امنیتت, هم باید جایی که ازش هاست میگیری, امنیتش بالا باشه, هم جایی که ازش قالب میگیری.
معمولا جاهایی که در این زمینه اعتبارشون زیاده, چند تا نمونه کار میزارن.
که با استفاده از اون نمونه کار ها و فهمیدن اینکه آیا واقعا مکان معتبری هستش یا نه, میتونی اقدام کنی.
درباره هاست هم من پیشنهاد میکنم که سرور هاستت, از ایران باشه.
بخاطر مسائل امنیتیش میگم.

----------


## aliphp1

سلام من بر خلاف این دوستمون برنامه نویسی بلدم ولی حسابداری بلد نیستم 
کسی از دوستان می تونه کمک کنه تا تحلیل کامل یک سیستم حسابداری استاندارد رو داشته باشم
البته می خوام یک پروژه تحت وب کار کنم بصورتی که هر کاربری عضو بشه و برای خودش یک حسابداری مجزا داشته باشه
اما می خوام قبل از شروع یک تحلیل خوب از سیستم های حسابداری مخصوصا دیتابیس داشته باشم تا برنامه اصولی باشه
ممنون میشم دوستان راهنمایی کنن

----------


## hengameh.k

سلام..من می خوام یه نرم افزار حسابداری در حد کوچیک برای یه موسسه ای بنویسم. اما در هنگام تحلیلش با یه مشکلی مواجه شدم..برای قیمت اجناس که تو یک سال ممکن یک یا دو بار تغییر پیدا کنه ، چه باید کرد؟ اصلا راهکار در این حالت چیه؟ جداول باید چطور باشه؟آیا میشه دو تا قیمت واسه یه کالا داشته باشیم؟ یا تا موجودی آن کالا در انبار صفر نشده ، نمیشه قیمت جدید وارد کرد؟خیلی درگیرش شدم.اگر کسی کمک کنه، ممنون میشم..

----------


## Valadi

> سلام من بر خلاف این دوستمون برنامه نویسی بلدم ولی حسابداری بلد نیستم
> کسی از دوستان می تونه کمک کنه تا تحلیل کامل یک سیستم حسابداری استاندارد رو داشته باشم
> البته می خوام یک پروژه تحت وب کار کنم بصورتی که هر کاربری عضو بشه و برای خودش یک حسابداری مجزا داشته باشه
> اما می خوام قبل از شروع یک تحلیل خوب از سیستم های حسابداری مخصوصا دیتابیس داشته باشم تا برنامه اصولی باشه
> ممنون میشم دوستان راهنمایی کنن


برنامه حسابداري چيزي جز 4 عمل اصلي نيست اما پيشنهاد مي كنم كتاب اصول حسابداري 1 مطالعه نماييد 





> سلام..من می خوام یه نرم افزار حسابداری در حد کوچیک برای یه موسسه ای بنویسم. اما در هنگام تحلیلش با یه مشکلی مواجه شدم..برای قیمت اجناس که تو یک سال ممکن یک یا دو بار تغییر پیدا کنه ، چه باید کرد؟ اصلا راهکار در این حالت چیه؟ جداول باید چطور باشه؟آیا میشه دو تا قیمت واسه یه کالا داشته باشیم؟ یا تا موجودی آن کالا در انبار صفر نشده ، نمیشه قیمت جدید وارد کرد؟خیلی درگیرش شدم.اگر کسی کمک کنه، ممنون میشم..


شما اجناس در يك جدول و جدول مرتبط ديگر قيمت اجناس ، يك از مزيتش اينه كه شما نوسان قيمت هر اجناس هم مي تواند بصورت نموداري گزارش دهي داشته باشيد

----------


## یوسف زالی

با سلام.
خدمت دوستان عزیز که:
این طور بحث کردن روی کلیات اصلا درست نیست.
روی حرفم با شما نیست اما صرف داشتن فوق لیسانس حسابداری دلیل بر تسلط به نحوه برنامه نوسی و طراحی نمی شه. مثلا بحث دو تفضیلی بودن حساب ها، دو طرفه بودن اسناد، اتصال سرفصل ها به مراکز و ... یکم تجربه لازم داره، که ممکنه من نداشته باشم.
اگر واقعا دارید یک پروژه استارت می زنید قبلش از روند کارهایی که قراره انجام بشه یک WorkFlow تهیه کنید. اتصالات سیستم حسابداری رو که دارید طراحی می کنید بررسی کنید، پارامتری بودن سیستم، چند لایه بودن، وب بیس بودن، و ... همه باید تصمیم هاش گرفته شده باشه.
چند یوزره، چند شرکته، چند دفتره، چند هلدینگی، ...
انواع اسناد، نحوه تصمیم گیری برای طراحی درخت حساب، آنالیز های حساب، صورت های مالی، مراحل کنترلی حساب و ...
همگی باید بررسی بشه.
برای برنامه روی وب هم تقریبا از هر زبانی می تونید استفاده کنید.
قدرت برنامه سازی و سرعت رسیدن به خروجی از لحظه دیزاین در دلفی بالاست. اس کیو ال هم دیتابیس مناسبی برای این کار هست.
شما تصمیم هاتون رو بگیرید، طراحی تون رو روی کاغذ شروع کنید، بعد برای استارت برنامه نویسی برگردید تا بشه کمک بهتری کرد.
امیدوارم جسارت به کسی نشده باشه.
موفق و موید باشید.

----------


## 101101000

> سلام..من می خوام یه نرم افزار حسابداری در حد کوچیک برای یه موسسه ای بنویسم. اما در هنگام تحلیلش با یه مشکلی مواجه شدم..برای قیمت اجناس که تو یک سال ممکن یک یا دو بار تغییر پیدا کنه ، چه باید کرد؟ اصلا راهکار در این حالت چیه؟ جداول باید چطور باشه؟آیا میشه دو تا قیمت واسه یه کالا داشته باشیم؟ یا تا موجودی آن کالا در انبار صفر نشده ، نمیشه قیمت جدید وارد کرد؟خیلی درگیرش شدم.اگر کسی کمک کنه، ممنون میشم..


در سیستم حسابداری باید برای هر کالا یا خدمات که ارائه میشه قابلیت تعریف سطوح قیمت وجود داشته باشه. سطوح قیمت جزء استاندارد های نرم افزار حسابداریه. در رابطه با جداول و نحوه پیاده سازی فکر نمیکنم در این تاپیک بگنجه اما اگر سوالی دارید بپرسید تا راهنماییتون کنیم.

----------


## 101101000

> با سلام.
> خدمت دوستان عزیز که:
> این طور بحث کردن روی کلیات اصلا درست نیست.
> روی حرفم با شما نیست اما صرف داشتن فوق لیسانس حسابداری دلیل بر تسلط به نحوه برنامه نوسی و طراحی نمی شه. مثلا بحث دو تفضیلی بودن حساب ها، دو طرفه بودن اسناد، اتصال سرفصل ها به مراکز و ... یکم تجربه لازم داره، که ممکنه من نداشته باشم.
> اگر واقعا دارید یک پروژه استارت می زنید قبلش از روند کارهایی که قراره انجام بشه یک WorkFlow تهیه کنید. اتصالات سیستم حسابداری رو که دارید طراحی می کنید بررسی کنید، پارامتری بودن سیستم، چند لایه بودن، وب بیس بودن، و ... همه باید تصمیم هاش گرفته شده باشه.
> چند یوزره، چند شرکته، چند دفتره، چند هلدینگی، ...
> انواع اسناد، نحوه تصمیم گیری برای طراحی درخت حساب، آنالیز های حساب، صورت های مالی، مراحل کنترلی حساب و ...
> همگی باید بررسی بشه.
> برای برنامه روی وب هم تقریبا از هر زبانی می تونید استفاده کنید.
> ...


موافقم و حرف حساب جواب نداره. به نظر من تنها یک برنامه نویس به همراه یک حسابدار زوج کاملی برای طراحی و پیاده سازی یک نرم افزار حسابداری به شمار نخواهند آمد بلکه هم برنامه نویس باید به اصول و اساس نرم افزار های حسابداری مسلط باشه و به همین منوال مشاور حسابدار. اصولا نرم افزار های حسابداری دارای منطق یکسانند اما نحوه پیاده سازی در سطح بانک اطلاعاتی یا واسط کاربری و لایه ی Business خیلی بحث مهمیه که به قول مهندس You_See نیاز به تحلیل، نیاز سنجی و آنالیز امکان سنجی داره.

----------


## d68715

سلام تعاریف سیستم های حسابداری رو می تونید اینجا بگید.


 مرسی

----------


## hhhhffff

سلام
هدف: ساخت یک نرم افزار حسابداری حرفه ای همچون هلو محک
برای تشکیل یک تیم طراحی متخصص چه افرادی با چه تخصصی نیازمند هست؟
زمان انجام پروژه تجاری چقدر هست؟
ممنون از راهنمایی

----------


## m_shahbazee

با سلام خدمت همه ی دوستان برنامه نویس.متخصص و عیر حرفه ای.
من یه  برنامه حسابداری سنگین با حداول زیاد در SQL  با دلفی نوشتم.ورژن تکمیلی  حدود 140 جدول دارد. اما میخوام یه نسخه ی کوچیک و با امکانات کمتر و جداول  کمتری هم از همین برنامه ارائه بدم.سوال؟1-آیا باید دو تا برنامه ی جدا  بنویسم؟یکی با جداول کامل و یکی با جداول کم؟ که کار پر دردسر و طاقت  فرسایی است؟ سوال2- آیا باید تموم جداول را در برنامه ی کوچیک قرار بدم؟ یا  نه؟ چون ممکن است کسی برنامه کوچیک رابخرد وبعد از مدتی بخواد نسخه بزرگ  را روی اطلاعات قبلی آبدیت و قرار بدهد.

----------

